# Happy birthday Olivér Perge.



## Crazycubemom (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Olivér, many blessings and happy cubing forever 


22 candles


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Oliver!

Ever since I met you at the French Open a year ago, I've always thought you were one of the friendliest cubers out there. I remember my brothers and I describing you as a big cuddly panda after that competition.  lol.

Keep being awesome, Jesus.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 22, 2010)

HAAAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!

I love birthdays on these forums.







Eat up, it's all yours.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 22, 2010)

happy birthday


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 22, 2010)

Have a "Jesus up" Birthday!=)


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday <3


----------



## robindeun (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Oliver! ER for beeing nice? I think so.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 22, 2010)

yay, 22  Happy birthday, dude.

And don't you think about getting married before you're 30!


----------



## Raffael (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Oliver!
Wish you all the best! Keep on being awesome, dude!!


----------



## Laura O (Apr 22, 2010)

22... cute! 

Happy birthday!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 22, 2010)

I love Olivér! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, you are my favourite pillangó <3

(that doesn't mean I will squash you with my shoe and shout bazdmeg kurva fassopo pillango though...)

I hope you listen to lots of Kate and eat 9283 cheeseburgers. x


----------



## Faz (Apr 22, 2010)

Dude, have like a really epic day.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Oliver! get the WR back someday 
ps: i love your credit card


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday man!! Looking forward to seeing you again soon


----------



## joey (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birtttthdday


----------



## Escher (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I <3 you.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!
You are one of the nicest cuber, I've ever met! (Even though you are planning on killing me )
I hope to see you soon again!


----------



## Owen (Apr 22, 2010)

Best wishes on you Birth-D!


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Apr 22, 2010)

happy birthday Olivèr Hubi Cubie Perge!


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I have actually never met you (hopefully that will happen once), but still I wish you a happy birthday!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you ALL!  You just made my day! You are the best, I love you ALL! 

(Special thanks to Ron for the best present! )


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 22, 2010)

boldog születésnapot!


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Thank you ALL!  You just made my day! You are the best, I love you ALL!
> 
> (Special thanks to Ron for the best present! )



Oh wow congratulations!!

Looking forward to you hosting a comp


----------



## Muesli (Apr 22, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> boldog születésnapot!


Bless you.

Also, Happy birthday


----------



## Slash (Apr 23, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Thank you ALL!  You just made my day! You are the best, I love you ALL!
> 
> (Special thanks to Ron for the best present! )



Sorry for wrinting late, but Boldog születésnapot!!!

It's good that we have two delegates now (though they're always together in competitions)


----------

